# Who would replace Letterman?



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Watching the late night changes at NBC and catching up on The Late Show, I'm wondering who CBS might be grooming to replace David Letterman should he decide to retire? 

Would Craig Ferguson be the automatic replacement?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

dtivouser said:


> Would Craig Ferguson be the automatic replacement?


I hope not. I have a really hard time with his accent unless the TV is turned up rather loud. My wife and I already argue about how loud the TV should be in the bedroom.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As I mentioned in another thread, I doubt Ferguson would even want the 11:30 slot. I know he likes his current gig, but I don't know if he is in it for the long term.

I somehow think that when Letterman retires, it's going to go to someone completely unexpected (i.e. none of the current late night-ers). I don't get a good idea who that might be though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I hear Jay Leno's available.


How about Carson Daly?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steve Colbert or John Stewart.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Conan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

JYoung said:


> How about Carson Daly?


I'm guessing they are looking for a host that people will watch.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I do not say this very often, but Ferguson feels to me like a creepy lecher whenever he is talking to attractive women.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

they'll give up the hosted talk show format and go with reruns of Survivor and CSI


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Comedian Jimmy Pardo.

Because it seems like having the name "Jimmy" is now a requirement for having an 11:30 talk show on a broadcast network.

______________
trainman _is_ Jimmy Ellwanger


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Chelsea Handler.

You heard it here first.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jerry Seinfeld, but Louie CK would be a long shot. 

Didn't you see that episode?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jjd_87 said:


> Jerry Seinfeld, but Louie CK would be a long shot.
> 
> Didn't you see that episode?


And Louis is outside the Ed Sullivan Theater cursing at Letterman. 

I thought Tim Goodman of The Hollywood Reporter made a good case for Colbert:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/bastard-machine/tim-goodman-colbert-should-replace-430383

In the Leno/Fallon thread, someone said that Ferguson has it guaranteed in his contract that he will succeed Dave. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> And Louis is outside the Ed Sullivan Theater cursing at Letterman.
> 
> I thought Tim Goodman of The Hollywood Reporter made a good case for Colbert:
> 
> ...


http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/letterman-ferguson-extend-runs-on-cbs/

Prince of Wales clause.

But there is no such thing as "guaranteed" because they can always just pay him off.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Bring back the best host of The Daily Show. Craig Kilborne.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

702 said:


> Bring back the best host of The Daily Show. Craig Kilborne.


You have got to be kidding. The smarmy git's ego has no bounds. (Not to mention, his version of the Late Late Show was virtually un-watchable.)


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Howard Stern


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Daniel Tosh


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

(Bump)
Looks like Letterman isn't going anywhere for a while.
He reupped through 2015.


> Les and I had a lengthy discussion, and we both agreed that I needed a little more time to fully run the show into the ground, said Letterman.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JYoung said:


> (Bump)
> Looks like Letterman isn't going anywhere for a while.
> He reupped through 2015.


and Leno retired from the Tonight Show over 4 years ago.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I doubt Ferguson would even want the 11:30 slot. I know he likes his current gig, but I don't know if he is in it for the long term.


Nope.

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/letterman-ferguson-extend-runs-on-cbs/?_r=0

Ferguson's contracts with CBS have included what amounts to a Prince of Wales clause, giving Mr. Ferguson the right to inherit the late-night show in the 11:35 p.m. time period should Mr. Letterman decide to leave.


----------



## BlearyEyed (Jun 11, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> You have got to be kidding. The smarmy git's ego has no bounds. (Not to mention, his version of the Late Late Show was virtually un-watchable.)


I grew up watching Kilbourn host SportsCenter, so I was probably predisposed to liking him, but I enjoyed the daily show and his Late Late Show purely because of his (seemingly) limitless ego. Though I agree that put me in the very small minority.

He called his last week of shows his "Countdown to Obscurity" so I'm pretty sure the cocky arrogant attitude was at least partially an act.

And who didn't like 5 Questions? :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

brianric said:


> Steve Colbert or John Stewart.


I seem to recall a really funny Larry Sanders episode where Larry was afraid that Stewart was being groomed to be his replacement.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bring back "Night Heat"?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

A Maxx Headroom version of Johnny Carson.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

edc said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/letterman-ferguson-extend-runs-on-cbs/?_r=0
> 
> Ferguson's contracts with CBS have included what amounts to a Prince of Wales clause, giving Mr. Ferguson the right to inherit the late-night show in the 11:35 p.m. time period should Mr. Letterman decide to leave.


Wow - you must have searched to the far flung edges of the internet to come up with that info. Well done!

(or maybe looked 8 posts up)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

It has to be woman.

Take your pick

1. Ellen DeGeneres - Ellen DeGeneres Show - 91

2.Sherri Shepherd - The View - 78

3. Chelsea Handler - Chelsea Lately - 75

4. Wendy Williams - Wendy Williams Show - 73

5. Kelly Ripa - Live! with Kelly - 73

6. Sharon Osbourne - The Talk - 69

7. Aisha Tyler - The Talk - 66

8. Joy Behar - The View - 64

9. Ricki Lake - The Ricki Lake Show - 64

10. Sheryl Underwood - The Talk - 64

http://navigator.cision.com/Top_10_Female_Talk_Show_Hosts.aspx


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd consider it, but they'd have to ask me nicely.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Graham Norton


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

David Letterman is unparalleled. Johnny Carson knew what he was doing when he hand-picked him to succeed him. (NBC misinterpreted and put Leno in - one of the worst moves ever made in network television.) <---_just my very strong opinion._

The only person near Dave's quality is Jon Stewart, but I thought I read somewhere Jon has no intention of leaving his current top dog position at Comedy Network (although money is money, of course.) I would go *anywhere* if that was the only way I could watch The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

replaytv said:


> It has to be woman.


I'll bite - why?



jilter said:


> David Letterman is unparalleled. Johnny Carson knew what he was doing when he hand-picked him to succeed him. (*NBC misinterpreted and put Leno in *- one of the worst moves ever made in network television.) <---_just my very strong opinion._


Can you elaborate on the bolded above? Misinterpreted?


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

If my memory serves me correctly(it usually does not), Leno was made the permanent guest host for Carson in the very later years. I think NBC took that to mean Johnny wanted Leno to have his job when he retired.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I doubt Ferguson would even want the 11:30 slot. I know he likes his current gig, but I don't know if he is in it for the long term.
> 
> I somehow think that when Letterman retires, it's going to go to someone completely unexpected (i.e. none of the current late night-ers). I don't get a good idea who that might be though.


I think most, if not all, of these late night shows are actually taped early in the evening so I'm not sure that w/b an issue. Well, I suppose the big issue would have to be that he wouldn't survive the other 11:30 guys. Perhaps that is what you were saying the whole time, now that I think about it. 

I had an SP for Ferguson for a few years and got burned out on him. I've met him and he seemed like a nice guy. Plus he is funny. But he's one of those who takes a bit a few steps past funny into irritating.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jilter said:


> If my memory serves me correctly(it usually does not), Leno was made the permanent guest host for Carson in the very later years. I think NBC took that to mean Johnny wanted Leno to have his job when he retired.


Interesting. My impression was that Johnny made it very clear to the brass who he preferred, but they simply overruled him. Since he was exiting anyway, he didn't have the clout he once had.

I could be dead wrong though.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Interesting. My impression was that Johnny made it very clear to the brass who he preferred, but they simply overruled him. Since he was exiting anyway, he didn't have the clout he once had.
> 
> I could be dead wrong though.


I think Johnny add Fred DeCordova figured Jay was a competent and safe choice as the "permanent" guest host, but Johnny always liked Dave better as Midwesterner like him. Consider that the previous "permanent" guest host was Joan Rivers who John thought stabbed him in the back by not telling him she got the offer from Fox. He read it in the paper.

After Johnny retired he faxed jokes to Dave, not Jay. AFAIK, Johnny never guested on Jay but he did several times on Late Night.

It was Johnny who told Dave to walk when NBC dissed him. JC said if it was him, he'd walk.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

On the other hand, there's no record that Carson went to the NBC execs (who lived in terror of him) and demanded that Letterman be his replacement.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JYoung said:


> On the other hand, there's no record that Carson went to the NBC execs (who lived in terror of him) and demanded that Letterman be his replacement.


Not sure if you're referring to my post, but I didn't say that Carson went to the execs, or that he demanded anything. Just that he made his preference known.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> On the other hand, there's no record that Carson went to the NBC execs (who lived in terror of him) and demanded that Letterman be his replacement.


I think that the execs were in less terror of JC at the end after Helen Kushnick planted the story that NBC wanted him to retire. Johnny announced his retirement within a year.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hcour said:


> I'd consider it, but they'd have to ask me nicely.


Pretty please with sugar and spice and everything nice on it??!!!

I mean, does anyone really want another " frogs and snails and puppy-dogs' tails" on late night TV?

It is time for a woman president, and woman host of late night TV.

Uh oh, what kind of 'can of worms' have I opened up with that comment?!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Not sure if you're referring to my post, but I didn't say that Carson went to the execs, or that he demanded anything. Just that he made his preference known.





netringer said:


> I think that the execs were in less terror of JC at the end after Helen Kushnick planted the story that NBC wanted him to retire. Johnny announced his retirement within a year.


I think Carson indicated to NBC that he preferred Letterman but that's it.
I don't think he made a strong endorsement of Letterman and I don't think he actually went to NBC and fought for Letterman.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I vote Colbert.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Would The Daily Show/Colbert Report get the ratings on CBS?

The whole monologue/sketch/guests/musical guest format could use some updating.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Bill Tush


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

It will be Julie Chen. Mark my words.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I think Sarah Silverman would be edgy and spontaneous enough to compete with the big boys.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

replaytv said:


> It has to be woman.
> 
> Take your pick
> 
> ...


I think a dark horse here would be Sarah Silverman.

Thinking about this, you might be right, a woman. Didn't Joan Rivers guess host for Carson all those years ago?

Edit: Wow I double smeeked here!! 

Reading the rest of the thread, I like the thought of TDS/TCR moving to CBS. Aren't they under the same corporate umbrella?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Sarah Silverman vs. Jimmy Kimmel could be interesting.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> It will be Julie Chen. Mark my words.


Ugh! But then I suppose it wouldn't be any great shock. Sign me up on the 'NOT watching' list for that one. :down:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

netringer said:


> AFAIK, Johnny never guested on Jay but he did several times on Late Night.


I'm not sure if you mean AFTER he retired.. But if you do, IIRC, he never *guested* on Letterman, I think he once did a walkon, but didn't actually speak. I could be misremembering that too.. but I am very very confident that he didn't appear "several times", especially as a sit down guest, after he retired.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you mean AFTER he retired.. But if you do, IIRC, he never *guested* on Letterman, I think he once did a walkon, but didn't actually speak. I could be misremembering that too.. but I am very very confident that he didn't appear "several times", especially as a sit down guest, after he retired.


There was a skit on Letterman with a guy who was suppose to be Carson bringing out the top ten list. When Letterman realized he didn't have the top ten list, he called out for Carson again, where the real Johnny Carson came out. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9i6A6LGwa4[/media]


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Enough with the Talk Shows. Show repeats of "Get Smart" and "Hogan's Heroes".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Enough with the Talk Shows. Show repeats of "Get Smart" and "Hogan's Heroes".


:up::up::up:

Funny, our local CW station used to show syndicated sitcoms from 11-12 that I would regularly watch (at least the 11:30 one after TDS). Now they put on Arsenio Hall. I guess WHEN that fails, they will go back to sitcoms.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

brianric said:


> There was a skit on Letterman with a guy ...]


Larry "Bud" Mellman.

tk


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pendragn said:


> Larry "Bud" Mellman.


Calvert DeForest

NBC kept ownership of the Larry "Bud" name.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think Sarah Silverman is lovable enough. Dave Letterman, even with his sourness and such, is very lovable, as was Johnny Carson, and as is Jay Leno. Opray is certainly lovable enough, although she would never take the show, but Ellen DeGeneres is. But the right wingers would never allow Ellen to take over the show.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Sarah Silverman is one of the most un-funny. people I have ever seen. Annoying and grating.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jilter said:


> Sarah Silverman is one of the most un-funny. people I have ever seen. Annoying and grating.


Lots of people say that about Leno too 

I think she could tone it down for a gig like this. Although I'm not sure I'd want her too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Lots of people say that about Leno too
> 
> I think she could tone it down for a gig like this. Although I'm not sure I'd want her too.


I don't think she would want the job. And I don't think she could or should tone it down.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Funny, our local CW station used to show syndicated sitcoms from 11-12 that I would regularly watch (at least the 11:30 one after TDS). Now they put on Arsenio Hall. I guess WHEN that fails, they will go back to sitcoms.


Actually both Get Smart and Hogans Heroes can be seen on metv.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Actually both Get Smart and Hogans Heroes can be seen on metv.


I've seen HH on it, but not GS. I do own a couple of seasons of each on DVD though, so no worries


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

even if you hate Letterman, he IS one of the best interviewers. Stewart's the only other one in his league that we have seen. If they want someone as good, it will be someone we haven't seen yet, or don't expect (Charlie Rose is good, but he's too old).
Maybe Brian Williams? He'd be my dark horse


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> even if you hate Letterman, he IS one of the best interviewers. Stewart's the only other one in his league that we have seen. If they want someone as good, it will be someone we haven't seen yet, or don't expect (Charlie Rose is good, but he's too old).
> Maybe Brian Williams? He'd be my dark horse


First, Letterman is a horrible interviewer. Most of the time, he acts like he couldn't care less about the guest or what they have to say.

Second, late night shows are much more about the comedy than about the interviews. They're not going to give Letterman's show to someone who does a good interview but can't deliver a monologue.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> First, Letterman is a horrible interviewer. Most of the time, he acts like he couldn't care less about the guest or what they have to say.
> 
> Second, late night shows are much more about the comedy than about the interviews. They're not going to give Letterman's show to someone who does a good interview but can't deliver a monologue.


Thunder stolen. I agree with this. I've never found Letterman a great interviewer and in fact, when I've watched him, I usually switch over after the comedy bits.

I would love to see CBS be bold and move away from the monologue/comedy sketch/interview format. It's old and boring and it's done everywhere now. Do something bold. I think moving The Daily Show and Colbert Report would work well, and maybe you combine the two shows so it's an hour. Then you could expand out some things that are common on both shows and introduce some new stuff. I like their short segment interviews a lot better than the longer ones on the talkies.

Do the movie studios / TV studios compensate the talkies for shilling their stuff on them? For instance, if George Clooney came on to talk about his latest movie, did the studio pay for that (other than a commercial)? If so, I don't see the format changing much from what it is.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

There aren't any comics I can think of that are as fast and clever with the comebacks as Letterman. He even could smoke Johnny on a good night.

Maybe Ricky Gervais, but he doesn't need the gig.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

netringer said:


> There aren't any comics I can think of that are as fast and clever with the comebacks as Letterman. He even could smoke Johnny on a good night.
> 
> Maybe Ricky Gervais, but he doesn't need the gig.


let's face it...some people hate Letterman. Conan, Leno, Arsenio, even Colbert aren't good at being genuine. Sorry, that's where Dave rocks. You know exactly how he feels about his guest. Has there been anything funnier than Madonna? Crispin Glover? Joaquin Phoenix? Comedy gold. Don't ask me, ask Johnny Carson - Dave was his choice....but if you're not leaning left, you probably hate Dave


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> let's face it...some people hate Letterman. Conan, Leno, Arsenio, even Colbert aren't good at being genuine. Sorry, that's where Dave rocks. You know exactly how he feels about his guest. Has there been anything funnier than Madonna? Crispin Glover? Joaquin Phoenix? Comedy gold. Don't ask me, ask Johnny Carson - Dave was his choice....but if you're not leaning left, you probably hate Dave


Watching Letterman, sometimes, during those interviews I got the feeling that pre-show, Dave would go up to them and say, this is what I'm going to ask you, how are you going to answer, as to set up a joke he wanted to make. I used to watch his show a lot, but over time, I just got tired of it (and all the talkies of this format). It's just the same old same old. Do Gen Xers or Gen Yers or millennials even watch these shows anymore? I'm past both those generations and even I watch other things now.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I watch for two reasons: a guest I like is on, or a world-event has occurred and I want to hear the comedy angle. I agree that there are a lot of shows to sift through, and that takes the edge off to be sure.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Lots of people say that about Leno too


Lot more like Leno, still number one in the ratings.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Throw Louie CK on there. Then I'd watch.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I've seen HH on it, but not GS. I do own a couple of seasons of each on DVD though, so no worries


Well its come on the weekend at midnight central time. That's probably why you never seen on it there.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Gabriel Iglesias. He is just good at telling stories. He doesn't tell jokes. But he always gets a laugh. He'd be good at it I think. He's just young.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

young is good. letterman was only 34 when he got his show...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I've seen HH on it, but not GS. I do own a couple of seasons of each on DVD though, so no worries


Oddly enough, for OTA viewers in Cleveland, Me-TV is just one click up the dial...it's on the CBS affiliate here (WOIO/19.2).



MacThor said:


> Would The Daily Show/Colbert Report get the ratings on CBS?


Here's one big reason Jay Leno has lasted so long...the late night network audience is older than cable. It's one reason just moving TDS/CR over from Comedy Central may not work. Great younger ratings, not compatible with the older audiences over-air networks get.



mrdbdigital said:


> Bill Tush


You've got my vote!! 

After some talk about him, here, I believe, I sought Bill out on Facebook. He's pretty active there.

https://www.facebook.com/bill.tush


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I remember when Letterman interviewed Madonna. She really wanted to have a intelligent conversation, but Dave just kept interrupting her and making childish comments. I really wanted to hear what Madonna had to say, and she really wanted to talk, but we will never know what she had to say, because Dave was an idiot. 

But I still enjoy watching Dave on occasion. I mostly just watch the monologue then change the channel. Which is what I do with Leno and the rest too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Lot more like Leno, still number one in the ratings.


What are the demos on Leno (and Letterman/Kimmel) for that matter? I suspect that Leno skews old.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Here's one big reason Jay Leno has lasted so long...the late night network audience is older than cable. It's one reason just moving TDS/CR over from Comedy Central may not work. Great younger ratings, not compatible with the older audiences over-air networks get.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bill.tush


But wouldn't that be the idea? To get younger viewers tuning in? (The problem is, it's CBS, which generally skews older to begin with). Moving the shows over to network TV might bring a younger audience with it. To me, I don't care what network it's on, if I like it, I'm going to watch it. Do you think moving the show to network will be thought of as a sell out? I don't know. Politically Incorrect was on for a few years on ABC with decent (if not great) success, and Maher tends to be more provocative than Stewart/Colbert.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> But wouldn't that be the idea? To get younger viewers tuning in? (The problem is, it's CBS, which generally skews older to begin with).


That is the problem.

I'm not saying this couldn't happen when Letterman's contract ends in 2015, but...it's not as easy as just moving the younger viewers to CBS.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


You may have something there. He does have certain humor about him.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


Of course I said this in jest, as I did with my Julie Chen prediction too.

But depending on how Baldwin's new MSNBC show does, I could see him transitioning to a Worldwide Pants produced 12:30 show on CBS with sort of an intimate Tom Snyder feel. WWP did produce Snyder's final series afterall...

Would that mean that Craig Ferguson takes over for Dave? I don't know...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


I think he could pull off the comedy side of things. If they stick with the interview portion of the show, I'm not sure if he could interview someone and not make it about "him". And I like Baldwin.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


Yeah, well... Alec Baldwin was great on "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee" ... but he's got OCD. He wouldn't be able to keep up with the demands of the schedule.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


And he has the 'universal likability' that Craig Ferguson doesn't have. Not to say that Craig doesn't have his followers, but he is a little bit too far out there for taking Lettermans place.

And he is old and white, so he fits with Americas conservationism that doesn't trust anyone except old and white people.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> Alec Baldwin. Mark my words.


You are right but MSNBC got him first he doing a weekly series which premiers this month on Fridays.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/09/05/alec-baldwin-to-host-up-late-walec-baldwin-on-msnbc/201162/


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Howard Stern or Howie Mandel.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

replaytv said:


> And he has the 'universal likability' that Craig Ferguson doesn't have. Not to say that Craig doesn't have his followers, but he is a little bit too far out there for taking Lettermans place.
> 
> And he is old and white, so he fits with Americas conservationism that doesn't trust anyone except old and white people.


Uhm, no.

The Right Wingers view him as a flaming Liberal and wouldn't trust him period.

Also, if Baldwin did take over for Letterman, he would never be on Saturday Night Live again.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Uhm, no.
> 
> The Right Wingers view him as a flaming Liberal and wouldn't trust him period.


Letterman is considered a liberal.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I watched Jimmy Fallon tonight. I would say he is my favorite. He is very likeable and I like his humor. He had a great band on tonight too. And the 'Rapping Moms' was great. If he only had 'photo both from Jays' show I would say 'perfect'! Oh, and if he would quit wearing the those 'little boy going to Sunday meeting suits'.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brianric said:


> Letterman is considered a liberal.


Sure, that's how he's perceived now, but he got the job because he was a universally-liked comedian, and nobody cared about his politics. With Baldwin, there is a huge section of the country that would be immediately turned off by his hiring, and that's not a smart thing for CBS to do.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

replaytv said:


> And he has the 'universal likability' that Craig Ferguson doesn't have. Not to say that Craig doesn't have his followers, but he is a little bit too far out there for taking Lettermans place.
> 
> And he is old and white, so he fits with Americas conservationism that doesn't trust anyone except old and white people.


I'm a big Ferguson fan but I agree that he's far too out there to take an 11:30 slot (10:30 CST). Just as 12:30 NBC Letterman was far out but toned it down (too much IMHO) when he moved to 11:30 CBS. You didn't see any more Bud Melman, Harvey Pekar or Dave doing the show from the back of a moving truck/small hotel room after the move. (Yeah, I know that NBC had the rights to Larry Bud but you get the idea)

12:30 Ferguson can devote the entire second half of show to an 11 minute discussion with a philosophy professor and a debate about moral particularism. Imagine that on Leno or 11:30 Dave. https://leisureguy.wordpress.com/20...es-moral-philosophy-with-a-moral-philosopher/

Ferguson is a remarkable man. Drops out of school at age 15 or so, raging alcoholic and drug addict for many years, drummer in a punk rock band, etc. Yet, he's clearly extremely intelligent and holds his own in discussions about philosophy and cosmology. He seems to read incessantly, as he has tons of authors as guests and generally has read all of their books. None of which really translates to the type of host that the networks prefer for the 11:30 slot. I don't think Ferguson would be happy doing a conventional 11:30 like Leno or Dave.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd like to see Bob Newhart take the job.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

LordXenophon said:


> I'd like to see Bob Newhart take the job.


To old.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

There's no such thing. George Burns could have handled the job when he was 100.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

LordXenophon said:


> There's no such thing. George Burns could have handled the job when he was 100.


I am a huge Newhart fan, and I'd have to agree with the fact that he's probably too old for a network to hire him for a daily 11:30 PM talk show. The biggest problem is that basically no one younger than I am (late 40s) would watch.

But I enjoy his old shows, and his current promo spots on Me-TV.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the Alec Baldwin suggestion was not a bad one. I'm curious to watch his new late night talker on MSNBC. I missed the first episode.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/msnbcs-up-late-alec-baldwin-647887


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

brianric said:


> Letterman is considered a liberal.


_Stalin_ is considered a liberal.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

LordXenophon said:


> I'd like to see Bob Newhart take the job.


C'Mon! Newhart is dammed funny, but he's the polar opposite of quick.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

getreal said:


> Howard Stern or Howie Mandel.


Stern and Letterman aren't that far apart age-wise. Stern is going to be 60 this January, only 6 years younger. If they give him the show it'll be a short term plan.

Also you may recall the fairly contentious litigation between Stern and CBS surrounding Stern's departure from CBS Radio in 2005 and 2006.

Also, I think he's under contract to Sirius until, what, 2015? He (or CBS) can always buy his way out of it but I don't see him doing both shows every day. (Insert joke about his vacation schedule here).

So, I doubt he gets the late night show on CBS. Though, stranger things have happened.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

JYoung said:


> On the other hand, there's no record that Carson went to the NBC execs (who lived in terror of him) and demanded that Letterman be his replacement.


I think this is correct and that's why NBC decided they could put in whoever the heck they wanted. I think they thought they could control Jay a lot easier than Dave.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> First, Letterman is a horrible interviewer. Most of the time, he acts like he couldn't care less about the guest or what they have to say.
> 
> Second, late night shows are much more about the comedy than about the interviews. They're not going to give Letterman's show to someone who does a good interview but can't deliver a monologue.


Letterman is the best interviewer of his sort working in tv today. If he sounds like he is not listening, it's a calculated choice he made. Some get it, some don't. Some never will.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

What about Tina Fey? She can write comedy, I bet she would ask some good guest questions, and she's sorta cute.

Although I think NBC owns her soul, so she probably would't be on CBS.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> You didn't see any more Bud Melman, Harvey Pekar


I don't think you mean those two literally, but I'll point it out anyway -- they're both dead. (Nitpicky on myself: the man who played Larry Bud Melman... Calvert Deforest)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

How about Seth Myers? I don't know if he can handle the interviewing part of the show, but I think he can the monologue and "bit" parts of the show just fine. He's a bit snarky in a Letterman kind of way and he's obviously got the "political/current events" humor down, which is the staple of these shows.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> How about Seth Myers? I don't know if he can handle the interviewing part of the show, but I think he can the monologue and "bit" parts of the show just fine. He's a bit snarky in a Letterman kind of way and he's obviously got the "political/current events" humor down, which is the staple of these shows.


He's taken. He'll be replacing Fallon when Fallon replaces Leno in February.

Though I guess he can always follow the Letterman path. 12:30 on NBC to 11:30 on CBS.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Jimmy Fallon after Leno takes back the Tonight Show...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

this is still my pick...he's quick, witty, dry, smart and polished.
only problem is he'll likely be too old when Dave finally packs it in...


----------

